# French Puma helicopter vid



## R988 (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wimp.com/altitudefive/

More from those French clowns, this time in chopper 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2006)

Good find R988. Not something I would like to see coming towards me when I was driving along the road...


----------



## me262 (Jan 28, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Good find R988. Not something I would like to see coming towards me when I was driving along the road...


no sir, i do not want to see it 
anyway good video, thanks for sharing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

i wouldn't have a problem with it, it's only the frenchies afterall....pretty sweet though........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually Lanc the Puma and the Super Puma are great aircraft. I got to fly in one one time. Loads of fun. The British use the Puma and Super Puma as well. We were stationed with them in Kosovo. Raced one in our Blackhawk one time.

That weightlessness part, we do that stuff all the time. Its a Neg. G maneuver. Quite fun. We used to do competitions to see how could make a soda can or something float the longest.

Good find there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

when the hell did i say they weren't great aircraft  i do know about them, like you say we use them! i was merely commenting on the french


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooops, misundestood! Sorry Lanc, dont bite my head off!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2006)

so who won the race, you or the Puma


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2006)

We actually did, but barely. They might have even let us win.


----------

